# My first mod



## nvpendsey (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I recently created my first mod and here are a few picture of it
 
I also created a octagonal barrel (yes i made the complex mod before the simple one)


Here is a photo of the guanlong, the octagonal barrel and the octagonal ball

PS: Come on mods 1 mb image upload is way to restrictive. I cant even upload a 4 megapixel photo.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice mods for a first time! I always say I'm going to try and do some mod one day but I never find the time.


----------



## nvpendsey (Aug 6, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Nice mods for a first time! I always say I'm going to try and do some mod one day but I never find the time.


Will the first one is kind of the second one, The actual first was a flopped octagonal barrel that i converted into a flopped cylindrical barrel. I also made a 3x3x2, but its not that great.


----------

